

Ask YC: Meetup for UK based hackers - ian

There's good interest in a meetup for UK based hackers (<a href="http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=79164" rel="nofollow">http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=79164</a>).<p>15 people have emailed me so far. A mix of start-ups, hackers working on cool research projects, people working on stuff around their day jobs and others. The mix you'd expect at News.yc.<p>We're happy to host at our offices in East London (near Livepool St).  We were part of the most recent yc class and got massive value from interacting with other teams at the dinners. We'd like to do something similar. If it goes well we'll make it a regular event.<p>It should be a good opportunity to share cool ideas, get some inspiration, get advice from other hackers, meet co-founders or meet start-ups who are hiring (we are, along with a few others).<p>7-830pm meet at Songkick hq in Shoreditch. We'll get a projector in case anyone wants to demo<p>830pm Curry at legendary local curryhouse (<a href="http://www.tayyabs.co.uk" rel="nofollow">http://www.tayyabs.co.uk</a>)<p>Proposed date: Friday 30th Nov.<p>Hit me at founders/at/songkick and let me know:<p>- if that date doesn't work when does<p>- if you've got a projector we could borrow!<p>I'll wait till next Wednesday (21st) to gauge numbers and then email with directions to our offices etc. I'll also post confirmed date on here. Hope that works.
======
tarkin2
I'm out of the UK until the new year but after that I would love to meet up to
talk to entrepreneurs and ideally lisp hackers.

I should be in the north, but due to the dearth of lisp hackers around I'll
gladly travel for a little lisp based cognition.

~~~
lsb
cool, what do you hack in lisp? i enjoy how ruby and js also support
cps/map+fold/bottom-up library design; do you do haskell too?

------
axod
Sounds good to me. Would be great to meet some like minded hackers.

------
rzwitserloot
Don't forget barcamp london 3, next weekend, and geek dinners.

------
neil_cauldwell
Sounds great - 27th and 30th are both ok with me.

------
vikram
Ian I thought you said 27th in your email? 27th is better than 30th for me.

~~~
ian
Sorry Vikram, that was a mistake. Let's wait and see who can make it on the
30th.

~~~
langer
Sounds like a good night ian. Unfortunately we can't make the 30th but could
definitely do the 27th.

------
dood
Tayyabs == awesome

~~~
andyjenn
Totally agree - its not cheap like good old Rusholme or some Brummie
establishments, but still a great feast... Can't believe it - UK based hackers
who love curry, love it.. in the words of Highlander, "We are brothers!"

------
kieranoneill
Works great for me. See you then Ian!

------
Harj
i'd really really like to attend but am away that weekend

------
helptheworld
I'm in. :)

------
JohnN
cool with me

